# Big white spot on my Rainbow



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

One my turquoise rainbows has a strange white spot on his body. Here is a crappy pic of it:
Any idea what it could be? The spot is gray/white and has been there for about a day. The water parameters seem fine. Nitrates are about 15 ppm, Ammonia is 0. Nothing has really fluctuated. Also, the scales are clearly visible, there isn't anything covering them, they are just gray/whitish on that particular area. It is almost as if those scales died or something. Anyone have any idea what this is?
The fins of both of my tuquoise rainbows are a frayed (i just bought them) but i don't think it is fin rot or anything. I guess it could be. Just to be safe i did a water change on my 10 gallon hospital tank in case you guys tell me to move them there. 
Also, would 10 gallons be enough for a hospital tank for a 5" rainbow?

EDIT: also, in an unrelated question, is a penguin 350 good enough filtration for my 55 gallon? (check the sig) It is a planted tank so i don't mind if the substrate is a little dirty. My chemistry seems fine and i haven't done a water change in a week! If i could get my water changes down to every 2 weeks i would be a much happier fish keeper.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

It could be some type of fungus. Its usually white and cotton-like. I'm not sure though.

I'd start with a water change though, if you haven't already...maybe 30-40%.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah it isn't cottony or fungus looking, just looks like gray dead scales. It has spread to the other side of the fish too, but it is all one spot that is slowly getting bigger, not multiple spots


----------

